# Refining pd rh



## diego (Jan 13, 2022)

Good afternoon, I need a friend who can help me with rhodium and palladium refining recovery. to ask questions and maybe partner in business. I have galvanic baths of rhodium and palladium I also have copper wires with palladium and rhodium bath. I await hugs.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 13, 2022)

Both Pd and Rh can be cemented on copper wires with heat and stirring


----------



## diego (Jan 13, 2022)

Can you add me on WhatsApp then we can talk better. +55 19 98353-7773 Diego Vilela


----------



## Abdoulapapatte (Jan 23, 2022)

Lino1406 said:


> Pd et Rh peuvent être cimentés sur des fils de cuivre avec chaleur et agitation


jel faut voir l'acide utiliser et la force de corrosion encore présente, aussi les ions présents dans la solution et ci argent présent je conseille.
1) prendre un échantillon de ta quantité 
2) plonger un fil d'argent 
3) denoxe la solution (urée) ci le fil est attaqué
4) sur le fil d'argent observer sa surface sans et avec chauffe 
5) si dépôt tu récupère les métaux rare platinoïde et or seulement sans l'argent 
6)filtration et traitement spécifique de chaque métal 
si pas d'argent tu peux utiliser le cuivre directement.

sinon et sans nickel tu peux utiliser de la DMG pour le palladium 
au revoir
vincent


----------

